# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζεται Cockatiel

## Athina

Χαρίζεται White Faced Pearl Cockatiel ο Tico.
Το πουλάκι είναι κάτω από χρόνο.
Είναι άγριο και δίνεται σε οικογένεια που θα το αγαπά και θα το φροντίζει(κατά προτίμηση με άλλα πουλάκια για να μην είναι μόνο του).
Το πουλάκι δεν είναι δικό μου το θέμα ανοίγεται για λογαριασμό φίλης που για προβλήματα υγείας δυστυχώς πρέπει να τον δώσει!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενδιαφερωμαι αλλα ειμαι Αθηνα ::

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Αθηνα ενδιαφερομαι εγω...Αν δεν εχει κλεισει πες μου

----------


## Eleni-Adelino

Άχου το πουλάκι μουυ..<3  ::

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Aaaa και περαστικα στην φιλη σου
Δεν πιστευο να ειναι κατι σοβαρο???????

----------


## Athina

αλλεργία...
όχι η φίλη μου η μικρή αδερφή της!!!

----------


## tarirs

> αλλεργία...
> όχι η φίλη μου η μικρή αδερφή της!!!


Αλλεργια που οφειλετε απο το πουλι...???

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

αααααα παω πασω 
Αμα της αρεσουν τα πουλια να παρει αλλο ειδος μηπως δεν την ενωχλει

----------


## Athina

ναι δυστυχώς.
Η μικρή είχε άσθμα από ότι θυμάμαι και τώρα την πείραξε και το πουλάκι  :sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ εγω ενδιαφερωμαι παντος αλλα πως θα συναντιθουμε για να το παρω????????????

----------


## Eleni-Adelino

Ναι Αθηνά Άσθμα έχει η μικρή και τα πούπουλα που βγάζει την κάνουν να φτερνίζεται.. ::

----------


## Athina

Το πουλάκι θα το πάρει ο Νίκος!!!
Μπορεί να κλείσει!  ::

----------

